# Posh your Pet! From Animal Planet



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

This is really fun, www.poshyourpet.com from the animal planet. Upload photos and give your dog the grooming job you have always desired but never could...here is Riki combined with Jessica Simpson's hair. Happy Howloween...and no blow dryer needed!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*aw mom you are embarrassing me*

My husband told me that his photo wasn't cute but embarrassing...
Well the way I figure it, it is better than his first time at the groomers with a complete poodle cut. I cried for two days!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Did anyone try it?*

I hope some of you see this! It is really fun.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*here are the ones my daughter made!*

Even kids can posh their pets...


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That's funny Linda!ound:
I like Oreo.....ound:ound:


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Oreo does kinda look like Jennifer Aniston...lol...or maybe Barbara Streisand....


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*even your kids can do it!*

Alana did those last three, all you need is a jpg and off you go. Come on Julie, lets see Vinnie and your little fisherman as posh!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Here is Quincy--ACK! What happened to it??? I'm going to have to try again!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Where's Quincy...*

I sent it to myself and dragged the jpg from that onto the desktop then attached.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Julie, here is Quincy as the King!*

Julie, I used your avatar (I hope you don't mind), and turned dear Quincy into the King! PS JQ stands for Julie's Quincy...

Linda and Alana


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ound: That's funny! ound:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*How about Vinny as Ashton Kutcher?*

Ever felt like Demi?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi and Shelby got poshed


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*i love it!*

I hope other people see this thread...I think these are great!

Especially on Howl O Ween!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Michele,
Kodi is hilarious!ound:ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Linda- your link doesn't work, you might want to edit the .com to it so it works for others. 

Maybe I should think about cording!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

OMG....soooo funny


----------



## Gabby (Jul 20, 2008)

Aaaarrrrrgh!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Thanks Amanda, I fixed the link...*

Pirates, actresses, millionaires...all these havanese are gorgeous no matter what hairdo they choose! These are so funny! A whole new personality for each dog!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

OMG, they are all so adorable!!! The funniest thing is...Dashman doesn't even look like he's wearing a costume, I think he was born to be a pirate! Argggg!

Thanks everyone for sharing!
Beverly


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG!ound:ound:ound:

I was trying to make Quincy a pirate too! That's cute!


----------

